

I'm a grandma, and my coding career is just getting started - michaelq
http://blog.freecodecamp.com/2014/11/I-am-a-Grandma-and-my-coding-career-is-just-getting-started.html

======
elimisteve
Well-written, and hopefully captures the imagination of soon-to-be coders!

I'd love to hear a follow-up post once she starts getting paid work so she can
tell us exactly how she did it.

------
castlecoder
Really inspiring story. Shows that it's never too late to start learning to
code!

------
imranismail
I'm using freecodecamp as a stepping stone towards learning Meteor!

------
mronin
Really good story and very inspiring.

